# Little portable cabin for sale



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

I have a great little cabin or office up for sale. If you have a piece of ground that you want to put a building on this is the ticket. I purchased it a few years ago from Yoder barns. Then I had electric installed, insulated the walls and roof then put on sheet rock. I have an air conditioner in it and dryer. It's perfect if you are looking for a place to live for two. You can even mount it on a trailer to go anywhere you like.

about 12x16
steel insulated door
plenty of outlets
ac unit
dryer can go with it.

Just needs some paint inside and a little plaster. You arrange for transport from a mover.

$7,500 OBO
570-three17-seven219 email would be a better way to contact me.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

u need photos


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Photos would help.


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

rusticfarmer said:


> I have a great little cabin or office up for sale. If you have a piece of ground that you want to put a building on this is the ticket. I purchased it a few years ago from Yoder barns. Then I had electric installed, insulated the walls and roof then put on sheet rock. I have an air conditioner in it and dryer. It's perfect if you are looking for a place to live for two. You can even mount it on a trailer to go anywhere you like.
> 
> about 12x16
> steel insulated door
> ...


----------



## rusticfarmer (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry forgot to post the pics.


----------

